# How to measure cannabutter?



## psilocybindude (Jan 25, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to put this so i figured id throw it in here, i made cannabutter about a month ago but i have not gotten to use it because i don't know how to measure it, i used real butter and the finished product is hard as a rock so i was wondering how you guys measure your cannabutter I've looked all over the net trying to find butter molds with measurements but i wasn't able to find any surprisingly enough.


----------



## SunnyHours (Jan 25, 2013)

The same way you measure any solids you fill a big measuring cup with water at least half full, take the measurement. Then add the butter, margarine,whatever, and take down the measurement and substract your older value...voila you calculated the ml of butter!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2013)

IDK much man, but more good stuff in the cooking section.
I'm browsing there when I have time.


----------



## psilocybindude (Jan 25, 2013)

SunnyHours said:


> The same way you measure any solids you fill a big measuring cup with water at least half full, take the measurement. Then add the butter, margarine,whatever, and take down the measurement and substract your older value...voila you calculated the ml of butter!


That is an excellent idea thanks for answering my question man + rep, I'm still shocked that i cant just find a mold of a stick of butter that has the tbsp marked on it.


----------



## psilocybindude (Jan 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK much man, but more good stuff in the cooking section.
> I'm browsing there when I have time.


Oh shit i thought there was a cooking section but i didnt see it at first glance, could a mod please move this to the cooking section?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Unless a mod happens to notice it and move it, just go ahead and repost your question, it happens all the time.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 25, 2013)

Why is your butter hard as a rock? There is a great cannabutter thread in the cooking section. Just break it off and put it into whatever measurement you need. I've mad about 20 pounds. PM me if you want more details about making it, measuring, etc.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why is your butter hard as a rock? There is a great cannabutter thread in the cooking section. Just break it off and put it into whatever measurement you need. I've mad about 20 pounds. PM me if you want more details about making it, measuring, etc.


Can I take you up on that offer in a while?


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2013)

im going to get it moved for you OP


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Can I take you up on that offer in a while?



Of course, my brother.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!!
Hopefully I'll have some p'corn to make goodies with here pretty soon.


----------



## Stack2006 (Jun 4, 2014)

psilocybindude said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this so i figured id throw it in here, i made cannabutter about a month ago but i have not gotten to use it because i don't know how to measure it, i used real butter and the finished product is hard as a rock so i was wondering how you guys measure your cannabutter I've looked all over the net trying to find butter molds with measurements but i wasn't able to find any surprisingly enough.


You can try googling butter stick mold. I found some on ebay. Worked good and has tablespoon measurements so the butter comes out with lines.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2014)

I portion my butter when I make it. After its all finished up, and nice clean butter I melt it, and use a measuring cup to pour 1/4 cup amounts into a silicone muffin pan. Then freeze, and remove once they are solid and store in the freezer. Then when I wanna cook with it I can simply grab a couple butter disks and I know exactly how much is in each of them. 

If you need teaspoons or tablespoons, just soften the butter slightly and use a measuring spoon . Alot of recipes call for melted butter already so then you can just measure it with a measuring cup real easy.


----------



## Stack2006 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I portion my butter when I make it. After its all finished up, and nice clean butter I melt it, and use a measuring cup to pour 1/4 cup amounts into a silicone muffin pan. Then freeze, and remove once they are solid and store in the freezer. Then when I wanna cook with it I can simply grab a couple butter disks and I know exactly how much is in each of them.
> 
> If you need teaspoons or tablespoons, just soften the butter slightly and use a measuring spoon . Alot of recipes call for melted butter already so then you can just measure it with a measuring cup real easy.


Good idea. 

I bought the cannaware molds mostly because of the wife. Last time I put it in the freezer is smelled everything up. These have a lid so it helps with that. Although your idea sounds a little cheaper. This is what mine looked like.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2014)

Those molds are sweet. I keep my portioned butter in tupperware so theres no smell, and it doesn't usually get to freezer burned.


----------



## Stack2006 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice, No smell = happy wife on my end.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy wife = happy life


----------

